
100 Billion Note - terpua
http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/2008/BUSINESS/08/19/zimbabwe.inflation/art.jpg
======
pistoriusp
I was chatting to a lady at work who often visits her mother in Zimbabwe. She
said that they don't use Zimbabwean dollars anymore and are using South
African Rand instead.

